# Nexus 7 and ebooks



## Cyd (Dec 5, 2012)

How do I get an Amazon ebook to my Nexus 7? I do have a kindle. Do I have to purchase and download to it and then go some machinations? There is a book that I need for my work and it only comes as an ebook. I really can't imagine having to read it on the kindle! I love my new nexus 7, but I really need a way of doing this ... I was naive and didn't realize there would not be a seamless transition .... dah .... Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have to purchase it.

Unless it is restricted to only Kindle devices you can download and read it on your Nexus 7 using the Kindle App for Android.


----------

